# Sugar crush



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Why am I even still playing this game. Every time I close my eyes I see candies being matched up and levels being played through. I can't even sleep without dreaming about it. It's taking over my life and is after my sanity.
I need an intervention. Help me kick the habit guys, where do I start. Is it difficult?

I'm on level 70....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy (Jul 8, 2013)

Level 147... /embarrassed. I kicked it for a couple of months, but what with being unemployed and everything, have kind of sunk back into it. Best bet is to put down the phone and actually _do_ something. Any type of physical activity is good. Maybe take out the ratties for a play session when the urge strikes you? I like to walk my dogs when I find myself picking up my phone. But that doesn't help late at night lol. Wish I had more to offer haha. Let me know if you have any revelations!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm stuck on 357..,. I am am addict. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Lol I free range my rats on the bed andlet them run all over me while I play candy crush. 
But holy smokes you guys are up there in level.
Some of these levels feel impossible.
I'm on my phone alot browsing this forum and googling rat stuff, texting and the like. It's so hard to put down my phone. I think someone super glued it to my hand

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

I gave up when
I got to the Chocolate levels. I know what you mean about closing your eyes and seeing candy dropping though I had exactly the same hehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm on level 222  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rivergirl10 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was on level 29. Yes that is it, but I had already started playing it in my dreams. I was seeing matches in my head. I actually thought there was something wrong with me. Next day I deleted the app! >.<. Did you know that the app makes over 850,000 dollars every day? And the app has been downloaded over 500million times. 

http://guardianlv.com/2013/11/candy-crush-downloaded-500-million-times-what-makes-it-so-addictive/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

I can relate to that D: I dream about it and see it in my head too!

Honestly... That number doesn't surprise me at all. I have never bought any extras to that game and I don't plan on it. They are crazy expensive and not worth it IMO. But there are people that do! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Is this candy crush? I used to work for the company who supply their accounting system. Those guys have so much money, I can't bring myself to play their game! (although I did for a little while, and my boyfriend got super addicted) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

He he im on 147.. But im not an addict


----------

